# Fly fishing roof platform mounting arms



## Pescadora (Mar 5, 2021)

Rounding over the end on (one of) eight bracket arms. This project was quite the challenge all things considered.
Operation six of eleven.


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice job fixturing. That can be quite the challenge.


----------

